# It tastes good, but...?



## luvin honey (Jul 2, 2009)

As a fellow Wisconsinite, beekeeper and CSA grower, I couldn't resist responding to this one 

Personally, I've never had a bad honey. I personally don't care about the color or flavor. If it tastes good, it IS good. I like anything from clover to buckwheat honey.

IMO, part of the job of CSA is to teach people all about what you grow. They will be thrilled with it, no matter what it looks like, if you explain why. Just my opinion. Good luck! I'd love to hear about your CSA if you have the time!

luvin honey


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

IMO, the honey I've taken off of my hives has NEVER tasted like what you can get at the grocery.

Call it a Linden Varietal Honey...that might help. (I think Linden sounds better than basswood, same thing different name). If you have a label you can put a short explaination about it.

My spring honey always tastes really almost minty (i think from the basswod), the summer honey (star thistle/clover) is a warm sunny sweet.

Everybody that likes honey loves it, and agree it isn't anything like the store honey.

Rick


----------

